# Wago Leistungsmessklemme per Modbus auslesen



## Andre_000 (16 August 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe ein Projekt mit einer Lichtsteuerung die auf einem PFC200 750-8212 läuft und unter Codesys 2.3 programmiert wurde. Nun soll hier noch eine Leistungsmessung integriert werden, die Messklemme muss aber ein ganzen Stück von der Steuerung entfernt verbaut werden, weswegen ich gerne einen Modbus-Koppler 750-362 einsetzten möchte. Als Messklemme habe ich die 750-493 und 750-494 zur Verfügung. Unter e!Cockpit wäre das ganze kein Problem zu machen, unter Codesys 2.3 kann ich nicht einfach auf die Messklemme zugreifen.

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung ob das mit einer der beiden Messklemmen funktioniert und mit welchem Baustein man dies lösen könnte.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## KLM (16 August 2022)

Unter CODESYS 2.3 geht das auch. Du musst via Modbus die 24 Byte Prozesseingangs- und 24 Byte -ausgangsabbild lesen. Dem FB gibts Du dann diesen beiden 24 Byte Arrays.


----------



## Andre_000 (17 August 2022)

Besten Dank für die Schnelle Antwort, habe es gerade ausprobiert und es funktioniert. 

Mich hat es nur verwirrt, da im Modbus Konfigurator bei den Modulen Standardmäßig als "Daten-Modus" der Kanal-Modbus eingestellt ist.
Das bei der Messklemme auf Array-Modbus umgestellt und an den FB gezogen, läuft.


----------

